
iOS (iPadOS, tvOS, watchOS) Spec Chart page has been updated notably - blakespot
https://blakespot.com/ios_device_specifications_grid.html?v=6
======
blakespot
Look at the insane cache jump on the latest SoC, the A13. 28MB SRAM cache!!!

